

Ask HN: What Caused Obama to Change His Stance on NSA? - wlj

This [1] video highlights big differences between what Obama&#x27;s view of the NSA was in 2007 and what it is now.<p>Honest question. What to you think the reason for this big change is?<p>This really goes for politicians in general too. How is it that in some cases there are such big shifts in their views once elected?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=7BmdovYztH8
======
a3n
First, you probably shouldn't put too much weight into what a politician says,
since he's always (always) pandering to voters. They say what they must to the
group of people they believe most likely to vote them in.

But in general, once someone gets power, they like it.

------
stray
The President of the United States is the spokesmodel for our owners. A
presidential _candidate_ thinks he/she is going to be a leader.

